
Can the World Help Venezuela Save Itself? - iKenshu
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/07/opinion/can-the-world-help-venezuela-save-itself.html
======
bedhead
"In all these realms, the international community can be helpful: by opening
space for mutual reconnaissance and discussion; facilitating expertise on key
issues; applying pressures and offering incentives to participants; providing
training and technical assistance to political groups, civil society
organizations and security forces; and helping to respond materially to the
humanitarian crisis."

What a load of hippie BS. Venezuela will either pull a USSR and completely
collapse under its own weight, or someone with guns and tanks is going to have
to run these MF-ers out. What an utterly sad situation.

